
Google’s Project Owl – a three-pronged attack on fake news and problematic content - roymurdock
http://searchengineland.com/googles-project-owl-attack-fake-news-273700
======
clock_tower
I'm surprised that this isn't seeing more discussion; it's not a pleasant area
to think about, but it's definitely one that needs thought and consideration:
the "Miserable Failure" issue, but on a grand scale and in some dangerous
spaces.

